# Apache als Proxy-Server



## uhuwe (1. April 2006)

Könnte mir bitte einer helfen, mein Apache als Proxy einzurichten?

Ich frage deshalb, weil mein Apache mit htaccess einrichten wollte, was nicht funktioniert hat. Und jetzt hätte ich gern noch ein Proxy-Server.

PS: Meine httpd.conf ist im Anhang.
Nachtrag: In zwischen funktioniert mein Apache nicht mehr und ich finde den Fehler nicht.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. April 2006)

Wenn Du einen richtigen Proxy haben willst dann solltest Du vielleicht besser Squid nutzen. Der in Apache integrierte Proxy bietet nicht wirklich den Umfang von Squid und ist meiner Meinung nach mehr als kleiner Bonus hinzugegeben worden. Ich hab den Anfangs auch eine Weile genutzt, bin dann aber auf Squid umgestiegen und muss sagen, dass ich diesen wesentlich besser finde.


----------



## uhuwe (1. April 2006)

Ich wollte eigendlich nur, wenn ich auf den Client-Rechner den IE öffne, daß ich dann Benutzername und Kennwort eingeben muß.

PS: Kann sich trotzdem bitte jemand mal meine Config-Datei anschauen


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. April 2006)

uhuwe - der Sinn eines Forums ist, bei spezifischen Problemen weiterzuhelfen, *nicht* jedoch als kostenloser Hilfsarbeiter Arbeit anderer zu übernehmen.

Wenn du gezielt Probleme bei der Konfiguration hast, die durch das Manuel nicht zu lösen sind (Stichwort *Eigeninitiative!*) helfen wir gerne weiter.


----------

